# لا تفوتكم محاظرات الأوشا العالميه والعروض التقديمه



## ragaah (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته وبعد ,,,


طبعا انا مشترك جديد بلموقع وتهمني امور السلامه والصحه المهنيه ولدي اشياء جميله تخص السلامه 

وحبيت انزلها لكم وانشاء الله تستفيدون منها وارجووو من الله ثم منكم دعووه خالصه لله والله يجزاكم 

الف خير ...



المواضيع هي محاظرات الاوشا العالميه وعروض تقديميه مهمه لامور السلامه 
اتمنى ان اوفق في الرفع لانها اول تجربه لي بتنزيل مواضيع

اتمنى ان يستفيد منها كل رجل سلامه 
لاجل تأمين سلامه وصحه مهنيه
وتجنب جميع انواع المخاطر الصناعيه
وجزيل الشكر والعرفان للقائمين على هذا المنتدى والتجمع الجميل 

ولكم كل الود والتقدير 

لا تنسوني من صالح دعاكم 

اخوكم / ragaah 

​


----------



## ragaah (11 فبراير 2010)

*تعديل للموضوع الاساسي الاوشا العالميه*

كنت حاس ان طريقه الرفع غلط المعذره منكم جميعا ​ 
التعديل ​ 
7
7
7
7​ 
مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظˆط´ط§1.rar​ 
مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظˆط´ط§2.rar​ 
مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظˆط´ط§3.rar​ 

هذي الاوشا اول ثلاثه ملفات 
7
7
7 
يتبع في رد جديد​


----------



## ragaah (11 فبراير 2010)

*يــــتبــــع الاوشا العالميه_الادوات الشخصيه + السقالات*

المعذره لضيق الوقت لم اتمكن من رفع الملفات التاليه 
ولكن في القريب العاجل باذن الله 

العروض التقديميه المتعلقه بـ السلامه والادوات الشخصيه 
+
السقالات المعماريه

قريبا ​


----------



## صفوان اصف (11 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم
هل يوجد نسخه انجليزيه لهذه الملفات


----------



## medhat56 (11 فبراير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## 1q2w3e (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
بانتظار المواد الاخرى


----------



## sayed00 (13 فبراير 2010)

شكور اخى و بداية موفقة

لكن شرح المواد يكون اكثر فاعلية من ارفاقها

اتمنى منك ان تشرحها واحد تلو الاخر و يكون هناك تفاعل من الاخوة بذلك تكون الفاعلية الانتفاع لكبر


تحياتى


----------



## عمروصلاح (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ragaah (17 فبراير 2010)

يعطيكم العافيه يا الغالين

ولاكن ما اعرف هل الملفات كلها سليمه في طريقه التحميل 

اخوي سيد الاسلام بصراحه المواد الموجوده داخل الملفات 

فيها شرروح كافيه ووافيه لجميع انواع السلالامه 

ولاكن اجد صعووبه في ارفاق الملفات الاخرى 

ارجوو مساعدتي في طرحها لكم للاستفاده منها 

العروض التقديميه المتعلقه بـ السلامه والادوات الشخصيه 
+
السقالات المعماريه
وهي من نووع 
powerpoint
شرائح متعدده 
هل لها طريقه خاصه افيدوني جزاكم الله الف خير
ولا تنسووني من دعواتكم 

لكم مني جزيل الشكر​


----------



## ragaah (17 فبراير 2010)

تعديل واسف على الخطاء


المواضيع هي محاظرات الاوشا العالميه وعروض تقديميه مهمه لامور السلامه 
اتمنى ان اوفق في الرفع لانها اول تجربه لي بتنزيل مواضيع

اتمنى ان يستفيد منها كل رجل سلامه 
لاجل تأمين سلامه وصحه مهنيه
وتجنب جميع انواع المخاطر الصناعيه
وجزيل الشكر والعرفان للقائمين على هذا المنتدى والتجمع الجميل 

ولكم كل الود والتقدير 

لا تنسوني من صالح دعاكم 

اخوكم / ragaah

مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظˆط´ط§4.rar

مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظˆط´ط§5.rar

مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظˆط´ط§6.rar​


----------



## ragaah (17 فبراير 2010)

تعديل واسف على الخطاء


المواضيع هي محاظرات الاوشا العالميه وعروض تقديميه مهمه لامور السلامه

مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظˆط´ط§7.rar

مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظˆط´ط§8.rar

مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظˆط´ط§9.rar


----------



## ragaah (17 فبراير 2010)

تعديل واسف على الخطاء​ 
هذي المحاظرات التفصيليه ​

مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط¶ط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظٹ.doc​ 
مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط¸ط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡.doc​ 
مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط¶ط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط«ظ‡.doc​


----------



## ragaah (17 فبراير 2010)

تااااااااااابع للمحا ظرات 

مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط¸ط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¨ط¹ظ‡.doc


----------



## ragaah (17 فبراير 2010)

*تاااااابع*


اخواني الاعزاء الي حابب انو يرتب الموضوع بشكل افضل 

يكون مررره افضل اتمنى الكل يستفيد من هذي المواضيع 

واتمنى اني ما لخبطه افكاركم ويكون الموضوع شيق
ولاكن يتبقى موضوع بصراحه ما عرفت انزله 
العروض التقديميه المتعلقه بـ السلامه والادوات الشخصيه و 
السقالات المعماريه
اتمنى منكم المساعده هوه باور بيونت 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

اخوووكم ragaah
​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز على جهودك
ولكن للأسف هذه ملفات الأوشا من 1 حتى 7 موجودة في المواضع المثبتة في القسم على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78217.html

أما المحاضرات فهي جديدة
أما بخصوص ارفاق ملف بوربوينت يمكنك ضغطه وارفاقه فالمنتدى يقبل ارفاق الملفات المضغوطة
مع شكري


----------



## kimoraa (31 مارس 2010)

ششششششششششششششششكرا


----------

